# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Senasa prevé implementar Reglamento de Sanidad Avícola a nivel nacional a partir de segundo semestre

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Busca mayor control en aspectos de sanidad e inocuidad además de mejorar calidad de productos.*   *Lima, jun. 21 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) señaló que a partir del segundo semestre prevé implementar el Reglamento de Sanidad Avícola a nivel nacional, el cual busca tener un mayor control en aspectos de sanidad e inocuidad, además de mejorar la calidad de los productos que se ofrecen al público.  
Cabe señalar que este reglamento se enmarca dentro del proceso de modernización y adecuación de las normas peruanas a los nuevos estándares internacionales, los cuales tienen como finalidad mejorar las herramientas de vigilancia en este sector. 
El director de Cuarentena Animal del Senasa, Glen Halze, recordó que si bien el mencionado reglamento fue publicado en el 2007, para entrar en vigencia durante el 2008, esto no fue posible ya que se requería un documento de adecuación a la realidad nacional. 
En este momento el documento de adecuación se encuentra en el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), y su proceso de revisión podría durar hasta julio o agosto. Pero apenas este documento sea aprobado se iniciará la implementación del reglamento, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Señaló que este proceso toma su tiempo pues implica conversar con los avicultores, además de cambiar ciertas prácticas en el sistema que rige en los camales, donde la propuesta es contar con médicos veterinarios que fiscalicen desde dentro de los propios camales. 
Con estas nuevas prácticas se pueden asegurar productos de calidad no sólo para el mercado interno sino también para la exportación, resaltó. 
Subrayó que entre los beneficios de la implementación del reglamento para la población está el contar con un registro obligatorio así como con un padrón de trabajo que agrupe a la totalidad de las granjas a nivel nacional, tanto grandes como pequeñas. 
Esto permitirá un mayor control, bioseguridad y buenas prácticas por parte de las empresas avícolas, pero además ayudará a garantizar que no se desaten plagas ni enfermedades relacionadas con estos productos, concluyó Halze.Temas similares: Artículo: Palta peruana ingresaría a EEUU sin tratamiento de cuarentena a partir del segundo semestre Industria avícola crecería hasta 6% este año impulsado por ventas de segundo semestre Senasa prevé implementar Reglamento de Sanidad Avícola a nivel nacional a partir de segundo semestre Mangos peruanos podrían ingresar libremente a Japón a partir de segundo semestre Mangos peruanos podrían ingresar libremente a Japón a partir de segundo semestre

----------

